# Can't hot peel light paper transfer



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Hi,

I have another problem. I can't seem to hot peel light paper transfer. The brand is jet pro ss. I used 180 celsius and 20 seconds time. When I hot peel it the paper seems to be sticking to the ink which causes damage to the ink sticking on the shirt. So as a temporary sork around I only do cold peeling and it hs no problem that way, but I read on the net that doing cold peel will result on cracking after some wash. 

Here's the link to the actual shirt with damaged ink due to hot peeling.

The shirt is cotton and the brand is guitar and crown.

It seems that the cotton part will be ripped if I hot peel the paper causing some of the ink to also ripped.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Here's the link to the actual result by the way: https://imgur.com/a/TGmKqJK

You cab also see the face its not smooth, thats because some of the ink has been damage due to the paper sticking to the ink when hot peeling


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

jpss should be 375f for 30secs with heavy-heavy pressure, hot peel, light stretch, cover with parchment paper, 
repress for 12sec, peel light stretch


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply. I will try your advice. Thanks!


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Hi, it's me again. I tries very very hard press and with the said temp and time but still it will stick on shirt if it is very hot


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

i havent messed with jpss since i had the same problem...when i first bought a 100 pack of 11x17 it weeded and hot peeled off the shirt rather easy...wasnt getting much white shirt orders and the orders i had were simple 1 color type designs i just used HTV..so my jpss sat for almost a year and when i went to make a few personal shirts it was super super hard to weed, like impossible unless you had a few days for just 1 design lol..but not only that, when i pressed, and i tried it all, time temp pressure all of it and still i could not get an easy clean peel..just like you its like its not releasing and is very very hard to peel


i still have some left but im going to buy some new sheets because im thinking its just old unless you find an answer to the problem


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try a warm peel and see if it can peel

not cold, but after initial press set aside for a minute or so till it is warm
or
remove from press and swing back and forth in the air to cool it down and then peel
if you get a good peel, give it a light stretch to break the overlapping transfer bonds on the fibers,
cover with parchment and re-press for 12 secs, then another light stretch

if the warm peel does not work, i think it may be a temp issue
the temp may be not hot enough, like the transfer glue is not releasing from the paper
try adding 5 sec increments, 35 sec, 40 sec, 45 sec and try peeling 
(i would not go over that time, and make sure it is not ever beginning to smoke)

don't be wasting a ton of ink and paper when troubleshooting, use a new 50/50 blend tee
and print a design and then cut it into 4-6 squares (try some cold peels as well and see what happens)

are you using any pillows or heating the bottom platen, etc.?

i have, and use, jpss purchased years ago without issue
i simply keep it stored in an airtight bag in a drawer


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Hi, my heatpress has some foamy-rubbery like at the base so I didn't put anything. My solution was to make it warm then peel it off then after that I repress it with 10 to 12 seconds time. But it is strange because almost all users don't have problems like this abd the instructions clearly says that it should be hot peeled...


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

do some wash/dry tests with your system to confirm longevity


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Old or damaged Jpss can cause issues like this.



I use the Jpss all the time. Never have issues. And you want to make sure you keep it stored away from humidty or moisture and sunlight etc . 



Just like " Into The T" said for the temp .They are correct. Your temp is to low for sure. Definitely needs to be at 190 C (375f) for 30secs with heavy-heavy pressure. Also just because your press feels super hot , You may want to verify your temp is correct by using a Temp gun etc to test it. Ive got over 40 washes now on my shirts and still look amazing . The ink you use can also play a part in the life and quality. 



After printing your image you want to wait at least a min of 10 min to 30 max before pressing . And i pre-press the shirt for 5 secs and then apply the transfer and use Parchment paper for the first full press. Peel hot and do a quick stretch and re-cover with parchment again and press for another 5 secs and done .


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i forgot about that important little tidbit pippin,
make sure to let the printed jpss rest for 15-20 mins


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

let it dry maan!


----------

